# Aqua Medic CO2 Reactor 1000 Question



## flounder (Dec 29, 2006)

The 2215 should be OK for the AM 1000. Purge the unit of the air/co2.

How are you mounting yours? Which end is up?


----------



## leelee (Dec 26, 2006)

I had the same problem. I turned the reactor upside down to eliminate the air build up and I still receive the same CO2 diffusion.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

shanek said:


> I have an Aqua Medic Reactor 1000 *connected to the intake of an Eheim 2215*. I noticed that sometimes the reactor fills with what I assume is CO2. Is this okay? Or is this a sign that the pump is not strong enough?


Are you saying that the reactor is connected before the filter, before any pre-filtering? The Reactor 1000 is very good and I would recommend that you place it after the filter. I know some people think that you get better solubility of CO2 by placing it before a canister filter but I would avoid that if you haven’t any way of pre-filtering it to remove any particulates that could clog your reactor… CO2’s saturation point in water is so high that before you ever got CO2 bubbles in your reactor your fish would likely be died or showing sights of great distress. The bubbles are likely O2 if your plants are periling. Again, you have a great reactor that will do just fine after the canister not before. Just my opinion... I agree that the 2215 should be fine.

JT


----------



## scott53326 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have one. Here is my recommendation. Put the filter on the output otherwise you are going to get a lot of crap build up in the reactor and you will have to clean it out regularly. 

In regards to CO2 build-up...I had the same thing. I had a small Aquaclear filter head on it and I was getting gas build-up. I switched that aquaclear for a magnum 350 filter (350 GPH)...and I don't have anymore Co2 build-up anymore.

-Scott


----------



## shanek (Oct 1, 2003)

I consider the "up" end to be the side with the purge connection. Water enters that side.


----------



## flounder (Dec 29, 2006)

shanek said:


> I consider the "up" end to be the side with the purge connection. Water enters that side.


Wrong, it should be the other way .


----------



## shanek (Oct 1, 2003)

According to the reactor 1000 manual, water goes into the side which has the purge, and co2 connection. There is a picture of it. Are the instructions wrong?


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

The purge should be on the top.

Take a look at the attachment in this post. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/42272-wtb-5-8-barbs-am-1000-a.html#post372468
That is the correct orientation.
Water in from the top, out through the bottom,
The CO2 bubble rises against the water flow.


----------



## flounder (Dec 29, 2006)

Then it may just be me. I tried it w/ the purge valve on top and all the co2 bubbles will just flow out of the reactor w/o breaking up since the co2 is near the exit. 

I switched it as pictured and the bubbles enters the reactor from the bottom and then it travels through the black tube inside the reactor (see pic) and mixes w/ the canister's water return breaking the bubbles and then going back to the tank. 

Like I said it may be me since my canister pushes over 325 gph.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

In your picture you've got the reactor upside down. Here's the reactor 1000 owner's manual exploded view picture:
http://www.marineandreef.com/PDF/reaktor1000.pdf

Tommy


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Follow the flow*

The this represents my setup. Look at the flow and notice that the reactor is last in line. CO2 goes into the top and gets forced through the reactor.










JT


----------



## FobbyBobby (Mar 7, 2004)

ok dude, that is one CRAZY setup


----------



## plasko (Jan 23, 2007)

FobbyBobby said:


> ok dude, that is one CRAZY setup


x2. dang


----------



## shanek (Oct 1, 2003)

I have a Aqua Medic Reactor 1000 running on a Eheim 2215. I get some CO2 build up in the reactor I believe. There is partial water and partial CO2 in the reactor. Is this normal? Does this mean I don't have enough flow? I am running about 1 bubble/sec.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

It should not be CO2. It could be O2. Does this occur late in the day?


----------



## shanek (Oct 1, 2003)

This occurs about 4-5 hours after the CO2 is turned on.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

O2 building up then. Do you have a lot of pearling/streaming in the tank?


----------



## shanek (Oct 1, 2003)

A little but not a lot. I see bubbles streaming off the plants but very little pearling.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Then it's most likely CO2. If you see any pearling at all then the water is saturated. The impeller of your canister filter is most likely releasing the O2 from the water.


----------

